

Ask HN: Is there a way to unsave stories on HN? - biturd

This was posted by michaelbwang 886 days ago, no discussion.  A yes with instructions or a no would be cool.<p>It sucks, now I actually think, should I save this list?  How much meta data can be pulled out of what is essentially a bookmark within a website for future use.  Who Knows, but just guilt by association is bad enough these days.<p>I have saved stories on Snowden, all just &quot;read later&quot; stuff, tons of stuff on hacking, which I hate that it means two things now.  It means someone broke in and messed up a ton of stuff, for real, it means people are idiots and call &#x27;letting my S.O. have my passwords&#x27; a good idea, then call it &quot;getting hacked&quot; when they BreakBook them.<p>Anything that is somewhat bad, is now hacking.  I think of hacking as totally technology unrelated.  Hacking is human natures innately strong desire to take something that needs resolving, resolve it, and iterate that solution until it approaches perfection.<p>From a cracked rock being used as a Knife, eventually that cracked rock &#x27;evolves&#x27; at the hands of a human to be a bit better, and over time, a long time, we now have knife snobs.  People just want to fiddle with stuff and see what it does.<p>It&#x27;s called curiosity and kids these days are being trained to be afraid of it.  I thought the internet was this great leveling field.  Now, sure, bootstrap a startup and what happens if something legal comes your way, patent troll, etc.  It&#x27;s not the good ole&#x27; days anymore, that&#x27;s for sure.  I liked it a lot better when the government thought this &quot;internet&quot; thing was not going to pan out.<p>I almost miss auto-play music! :)
======
dbond
This makes no sense but I feel like I agree with it, I'm gonna go catch up on
some sleep...

------
anigbrowl
I suspect you need to put the bong down. Virtually nothing you're written here
makes sense.

